
Black Hat: Iris scanners 'can be tricked' by hackers - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18997580
======
andrewaylett
I really hope that this raises awareness about the dangers of relying on
biometric identifiers. Unfortunately, I fear people still won't pay sufficient
attention.

